# Weldone Jen......



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Jenny. You did us proud. Anyone knows how our other archers did ???


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

There is a thread on General archery discussion. Just seach for it...

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Well done Jenny, and others. There was no major surprises. The guys that won in the Bowhunter and Freestyle classes was all South African. We now have a load full of World Champs in our country. Congratulations to Kobus Clarrens(AMBU), Nico Benadie(AMFU), Werdie van Staden(Bowhunter juniors) and all the rest. You did us proud. Here is a link to the scores. The South Africans rocked. 

http://www.slaggi.org/cms/_wfac2008/index.php?rubric=wfac_scores


----------



## Jen1440 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Thanks for the support*

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes. 

All the South African that took part in WFAC did us proud. WELL DONE Everyone. We now boast 11 World Champions this year :wav::cheers::icon_king:! 

Herman Fourie (Junior male Recurve), Louis Kleynhans (adult male freestyle compound - fingers), Magdalene Kleynhans (adult Female freestyle compound - fingers), Nico Benade (AMFU), Jenny Wittstock (AFFU), Herbie Maier (VMFU), Kobus Clarence (AMBU), Sakkie van der Bank (VMBU), Werdie van Staden (JMBU), Bea Hurter (JFBU) and Johan Wessels (JMLB)

In addition to this we claimed another 11 medals - 22 in total!!!

WFAC 2008 was a well organised event with tough ranges. 

See you all at SA National Field next weekend or at North Gauteng Indoor this weekend.

Jen W


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Jen1440 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes.
> 
> All the South African that took part in WFAC did us proud. WELL DONE Everyone. We now boast 11 World Champions this year :wav::cheers::icon_king:!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jennie. We will be seeing you the weekend in Pretoria. I actually thought you guys would have had enough of archery after the WFAC for a week or two:wink: 

Bossie and Heidi


----------



## Jen1440 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Enough????!!*

You can never have enough of archery!!!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*You got that right.......see you at the nat fields....*



Jen1440 said:


> You can never have enough of archery!!!!


We are doing everything we can to be there. Sorting out equipment to "understand" yards.:wink:

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

